# What cured me



## TimG (Jul 30, 2002)

Post Preview Having tried many approaches, I found the advice in Adelle Davis' book "Let's Get Well" to be of tremendous value. I suggest you read the last 2 pages of chapter 2 and the first 2 pages of chapter 14. Taking over 500 mg of Pantothenic Acid (PA) (aka vitamin B5, 500 mg tablets are readily available) per day (along with a good multiple) essentially cured my UC. It was clearly the LARGE QUANTITY of PA that made the difference & Davis' book clearly explains why. A careful reading of her use of her antistress formula suggests 100 mg of PA EIGHT TIMES PER DAY, or 800 mg per day.Having done much research on UC with no successful treatment found until finding Davis' work, I am amazed that this treatment (so effective for me & so obvious from the theory explained in Davis' book) is so overlooked in modern alternative health books, web sites, newsletters, etc. Close This Window Powered by Infopop CorporationUltimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.2.1.1


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Glad you are feeling so much better...I was able to get better by just staying away from different food and additives..and didnt have to take any medications when controlling my diet...Anyway we find relief that's wonderful


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment:Some time back PA was suggested to show promise as a means of treating what we would call "C-type IBS"...or "functional constipation" at least...this is all I had in my files though someon else may have more in theirs:________________________________________Acta Vitaminol Enzymol 1982;4(1-2):87-97Dexpanthenol (Ro 01-4709) in the Treatment of Constipation.Hanck AB, Goffin H.Functional constipation is not a life-threatening disease, but as a chronic state it worries the patient and causes him discomfort and often leads him to self-medication with potentially dangerous drugs. Ro 01-4709 contains as active substance dexpanthenol, which is the alcohol of pantothenic acid, a vitamin of the B-complex. In the cells, dexpanthenol is readily oxidized to pantothenic acid, which stimulates peristalsis when administered in therapeutically effective doses. Ro 01-4709 has already proven its efficacy in the prevention and treatment of adynamic ileus. Recently, several open and two double-blind studies have been carried out, investigating the efficacy of oral Ro 01-4709 in the treatment of chronic functional constipation. The two double-blind studies showed Ro 01-4709 to be superior to placebo in all parameters measured. The studies with an open design also demonstrated a favourable effect of Ro 01-4709 in the treatment of chronic functional constipation. Owing to its physiological action-which is in a favourable contrast to that of normal laxatives. Ro 01-4709 can be recommended for the treatment of functional constipation in pregnant women, children and the elderly.Publication Types: ï¿½ Review __________________________________MNL


----------

